# Mk3 Instrument lights not working. LITTLE HELP!



## SICKBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

96 Golf. My Instrument cluster and dash lights {behind heater controls are not working}. If you hit the turn signals they flash in the cluster. All my push buttons light up when you press them still. Speedo and tach clock all work. I just have no back lighting period. I swapped my head light switch with a friend to see if if it was the dimmer. Fail. Not it. 

I looked at the wiring diagrams. I do not see a relay for the dash lights. The only thing I noticed is my rear defroster is lit up like its on all the time. I thought maybe it was that switch but I swapped it for a second fail. 

Im thinking all of this is connected some how. Im gonna get into it today with a volt meter and start going through the motions. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm thinking the cluster led's burnt out. And there is only one light behind the heater controls so it is possible it is out as well. Did this happen all at once?


----------



## SICKBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

One day it all works next day it doesnt. It has to be tied into a relay somewhere even though there is none listed.


----------



## SICKBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

Please Help?


----------



## euroratte (Apr 9, 2007)

*ugg*

bump for having the same problem. And yes I swithched out the headlight switch.


----------



## SICKBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

Dude I fixed mine bro. It must have been a bad connection behind the heater controls. I took them out to check everything back there. Found nothing. Put it back together Bam all is good everything works go figure.Gotta Love Volkswagens! Im not asking questions nor do I now care what or why. But give that a shot couldnt hurt.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Kinda funny how sometimes this stuff will actually fix itself. weird.


----------



## SICKBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

deletedo1m said:


> Kinda funny how sometimes this stuff will actually fix itself. weird.


Nope I spoke too soon "FAIL" the gremlins back. Gonna open her up again, mess with the wires, and put her back together. LAME!


----------

